
npm - Critical Linux filesystem permissions are being changed by latest version - AJAlabs
https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/19883#issuecomment-367735557
======
Piskvorrr
Again? This was an issue in 5.7.0 - as latest is 5.7.1, the title is no longer
correct. (And it's a prerelease, albeit not well marked)

